# heres some pics from last friday nights feeding



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here we are he had some time gettin this week old chick down so i got my gf to snap some pics,, hes bout 2 and a half feed long i would say,,this is always the friday night treat for my friend,,,,to haul out and defrost a chick or two,,,,

P.S how offen would u feed a 2 and a half footer,,? twice a week keeps him chunky lookin,


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

WOW...he is gettin big...how long have you had him for...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Louie D said:


> WOW...he is gettin big...how long have you had him for...


give or take a few but i would say 8 years he grew real quick fore the frist 5 years than slowed down,, i think its fun that i got a endless supply of chicks and any age i wanta kill um ,,,lol um a sicko,, BUT THATS NATURE,,,, FRIGG POWDERIN HIS FOOD FOR CAL real bone is better,,


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

great pics cool monitor


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

8 yrs he looks awful small to me for being that old nice pics


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i know the frist 3 years i was not as smart and didnt know how to care for him as well,,,, but thanks to the ole internet um doin my best to keep him happy..it could be a female but thay only get 3 feet full grown and thay grow so slow after 5 years who knows how old full grown realy is,,,


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome liz cue... but dont you think he would have an easier time with that chick if you put him down and let him eat???


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you were learning through the first 3 years then his/her growth rate would have been seriously affected...

If you feed it regularly every three days you are ok.....adult specimens will obviuously require less than growing youngsters.

chicks are ok protien wise, but you need to make sure that you get enough mineral, and calcium content in the buggar....and exposure to natural sunlight through the months that allow it are very beneficial...

keep on keeping the savanna, and keep on attempting to learn..time is a wonderful thing.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

keep your shirt on


----------

